# Wrist pain while using straight bar



## Hotmess

The past few weeks I have been nursing an irritated wrist. Anything straight bar upsets it and I have had to take a break from biceps which seems to be the workout mainly that pisses it off. I had issues in the past when I tried Crossfit and powerlifting , cleans things of that nature and I started wearing wrist wraps and the pain disappeared. It doesn't appear to be helping this time around. I have been trying heat, ice. Even contrasting the 2 and it is still being a little baby. I lift heavy but it's not the weight that bothers it so much as the particular lift itself, the grip and the position.  I'm just wondering if anyone has had the same experience and what has helped you recover besides the obvious taking time off. I appreciate your input.. I can't lose my gains damn it lol


----------



## Pinkbear

could be that the wrist wraps have only made the problem worst.
perhaps you should do lighter weights without them and heavier with them.

example i will only use my belt on squats/DL when the weight im lifting exceeds my body wieght
now i know that's different from the wrists but same principle.

try strechting it everyday, roll your wrist around, shake it out, try not playing with yourself so much.


----------



## Assassin32

It sounds like ligament shit to me. Have you ever had any ligament damage to your wrist? I know ligament damage that doesn't heal properly in the wrist usually turns into arthritis and gets stiff over time. My best answer, which I know you don't want to hear, would be see you Doc and probably have an MRI done. It sounds like it's been going on for quite a while and bad wrists just limit your training so severely. Of course, I'm not very smart, so take my advice with a grain of salt.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I've had wrist problems for years. Hurts when I do pretty much every lift even squats. I try to warm up my wrists as much as possible before every workout with a 5 lb db. Just hold it and move your wrist in all directions for a minute or two. I have to wear some sort of wrap no matter what I do now. 

Make sure when ur wrapping your wrists you go up on your hand a little bit and down your forearm a little too. Most people don't wrap them right. Should be so tight u have to undo them every set. That's all the advice I can give. Hope it helps a little cus i knowhhow it is.


----------



## amore169

This might sound to easy but have u tried taking Glucosamine/Chondroitrin? My knees used to bother me and they would sound like my bones were breaking so my Doctor was going to give me shots of Cortisone but he said to try Glucosamine/Chondroitrin first, it took a while for the Glucosamine/Chondroitrin to work but the pain went away.


----------



## Chairman510

I used to have the same wrist issue when I first started Olympic lifting. It took a while about 6 months but working on my flexibility really helped particularly my front rack. I still get a flare up here and there but nothing bad. Stay lite and work on form getting those elbows up in the front rack


----------



## PillarofBalance

Assassin is right, you probably have some pissed off tendons. An MRI probably is not needed though. 

When the muscles get tight and stay that way the tendons that attach them to the bone are under constant load.  They get inflamed.

Start stretching the forearm daily.  Massaging it will help as well. Check out the voodoo floss bands at roguefitness.com. They are essential to have IMO. Everyone in the weight room gets things like this. Voodoo floss is magical.


----------



## anewguy

My wrist has been bothering me too.  I feel pain when doing heavy curls, especially BB curls.  It feels better with EZ bars, but I can't get a full range of motion.  
Also, a while back I noticed that I was slacking off a bit on my bench press form (only on my wrists) and that was irritating it too.  One day I realized I had the bar too high in my hands and not on the bottom of my palms... If that makes sense.

I think the best approach is a preventative one.  While NSAIDS and ice will help, the best thing to do is practice perfect form.  The tighter I clinch my fists during curls, the less pain I have, etc.


----------



## Hotmess

Pinkbear said:


> could be that the wrist wraps have only made the problem worst.
> perhaps you should do lighter weights without them and heavier with them.
> 
> example i will only use my belt on squats/DL when the weight im lifting exceeds my body wieght
> now i know that's different from the wrists but same principle.
> 
> try strechting it everyday, roll your wrist around, shake it out, try not playing with yourself so much.



I only wear the wraps as needed. Thanks for*the idea of just using it for heavy lifts like you use with your belt.  
Ps my boyfriend does the planning for me


----------



## Hotmess

Assassin32 said:


> It sounds like ligament shit to me. Have you ever had any ligament damage to your wrist? I know ligament damage that doesn't heal properly in the wrist usually turns into arthritis and gets stiff over time. My best answer, which I know you don't want to hear, would be see you Doc and probably have an MRI done. It sounds like it's been going on for quite a while and bad wrists just limit your training so severely. Of course, I'm not very smart, so take my advice with a grain of salt.



I would say it's been about a month tops it's been bothering me. And in the past when I dabbled in Crossfit that was maybe a month*and there was about a year lapse in time maybe a lil bit more between it flaring up. I broke this wrist a long time ago. So long that until you asked that if I have had any damage that I didn't even think about it. I boxed for 3 years and I know that put wear and tear on my wrists.


----------



## Hotmess

ECKSRATED said:


> I've had wrist problems for years. Hurts when I do pretty much every lift even squats. I try to warm up my wrists as much as possible before every workout with a 5 lb db. Just hold it and move your wrist in all directions for a minute or two. I have to wear some sort of wrap no matter what I do now.
> 
> Make sure when ur wrapping your wrists you go up on your hand a little bit and down your forearm a little too. Most people don't wrap them right. Should be so tight u have to undo them every set. That's all the advice I can give. Hope it helps a little cus i knowhhow it is.



I will definitely start warming it up and see if that helps. I'm trying to be proactive about this because I know it can get so much worse . Thanks for your advice about wrapping it up I will see how that helps  and sorry you have to deal with this .. it's not fun!


----------



## Hotmess

PillarofBalance said:


> Assassin is right, you probably have some pissed off tendons. An MRI probably is not needed though.
> 
> When the muscles get tight and stay that way the tendons that attach them to the bone are under constant load.  They get inflamed.
> 
> Start stretching the forearm daily.  Massaging it will help as well. Check out the voodoo floss bands at roguefitness.com. They are essential to have IMO. Everyone in the weight room gets things like this. Voodoo floss is magical.



 Will do!.I'm going to look into those floss bands. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction


----------



## BigGameHunter

I seriously jacked up my wrists a few years ago.  The cure for it was drinking x2 water, rest and stretching in all directions not just before training while watching TV and certainly first thing in the am.

But, I was hard headed and wanted forearms and hands that no one could escape I  trained way too hard because I didn't want to loose my next match or gains Id made in the past.  I cooled off and followed the advice of my doctor and it hasn't been an issue since.  Now I've had those forearms and hands for years.  Same thing with my biceps.  Hope this helps.

Sometimes rest is the best thing you can do for your training and gains.  Go hard or go home doesn't always apply.  Train something else.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Big Worm

PillarofBalance said:


> Assassin is right, you probably have some pissed off tendons. An MRI probably is not needed though.
> 
> When the muscles get tight and stay that way the tendons that attach them to the bone are under constant load.  They get inflamed.
> 
> Start stretching the forearm daily.  Massaging it will help as well. Check out the voodoo floss bands at roguefitness.com. They are essential to have IMO. Everyone in the weight room gets things like this. Voodoo floss is magical.



Some of these and a tennis ball can be a game changer.


----------



## JAXNY

BigGameHunter said:


> I seriously jacked up my wrists a few years ago.  The cure for it was drinking x2 water, rest and stretching in all directions not just before training while watching TV and certainly first thing in the am.
> 
> But, I was hard headed and wanted forearms and hands that no one could escape I  trained way too hard because I didn't want to loose my next match or gains Id made in the past.  I cooled off and followed the advice of my doctor and it hasn't been an issue since.  Now I've had those forearms and hands for years.  Same thing with my biceps.  Hope this helps.
> 
> Sometimes rest is the best thing you can do for your training and gains.  Go hard or go home doesn't always apply.  Train something else.  Keep us posted.


^^^^I agree. I had many injuries over the many years, tried to train through some and learned the hard way. its not what you want to hear but heal and rest will get you back on your game faster. keep irritating it and it could and probably will set you back even longer.   try stretching, massaging and some anti inflammatory along with a little bit of time. train your legs and what ever other exercises you can get creative with and adapt to that wont involve your wrist in the mean time.


----------



## BigGameHunter

Hows your wrist doing Sister?


----------



## ProteinFarts

There are many lifts that hurt my right wrist. My whole life. I always just figured it comes with  the territory. To me it just feels like the bones don't like bending that way. If that is not your case, then rest and antiinflamatories may fix it. Inflammation prevents healing. it's the bodies natural defense but healing cannot take place (or is limited by it) while the inflammation is present. Advil 800mg twice daily.


----------



## Hotmess

BigGameHunter said:


> Hows your wrist doing Sister?


I nursed it with heat and ice for a few weeks.. and it seems less irritated. Still slight pain but more annoying than anything. My workout routine has changed. I joined a powerlifting team and I haven't noticed and issues.. pulled 175 on deads the other day and my wrist was fine the next day...


----------



## DF

I have chronic wrist issues.  Years ago I dislocated one of the carpal bones in my wrist.  The wrist flairs up once in awhile.  The thing that helped me most was chiro adjustments to the wrist & taping.


----------



## widehips71

She meant 275.  She pulled 275.  And no I'm not exaggerating or making that up


----------



## jennerrator

widehips71 said:


> She meant 275.  She pulled 275.  And no I'm not exaggerating or making that up



that's awesome! 

I'll be going for 8-10 sets of 6 @ 250 this week!


----------



## Hotmess

Jenner said:


> that's awesome!
> 
> I'll be going for 8-10 sets of 6 @ 250 this week!


 You are my hero  
Widehips makes me carry him to bed every night now lol I'm kiddin


----------



## jennerrator

Hotmess said:


> You are my hero
> Widehips makes me carry him to bed every night now lol I'm kiddin



 LOL, start benching and OHPing him!

Are you liking the PL over BB?


----------



## BigGameHunter

widehips71 said:


> She meant 275.  She pulled 275.  And no I'm not exaggerating or making that up



Let me guess you got drunk and passed out and she pulled you to a safe position to sleep.  Shes a keeper.


----------



## SHRUGS

All my wrist pain stopped when I gave the wrist wraps and backed the weight down and worked my way back up. Wraps seems to weaken the wrists from what Ive experienced. Some super cissus and an iu or 2 a day of gh helps also. 6-8grams a day of quality fish oil helps as well...
!SHRUGS!


----------



## trashcan

I had this same problem before. I had to give up all straight bar arm movements for about 3 months. I think the issue was weak forearms. Once things felt better I started doing forearms twice a week and things have been great. For a while I thought it'd never go away though


----------



## Hotmess

Wrist update 

In the past 2 months I switched to powerlifting and joined a team.  So I'm lifting extremely heavy which has put my wrist under more stress but the pain has subsided. It's still there I'm just keeping my  wrapped and taking an anti-inflammatory. I've noticed a lil bit of pain in my metacarpals.. anyone else experience that? 
We would be crazy to think we can lift like we do and not experience some sort of issue .. yah know


----------



## Hotmess

trashcan said:


> I had this same problem before. I had to give up all straight bar arm movements for about 3 months. I think the issue was weak forearms. Once things felt better I started doing forearms twice a week and things have been great. For a while I thought it'd never go away though


Yeah I have backed off from anything that irritates it but I'm powerlifting now. Bench doesn't seem to be bothered by it or deadlifting. So far so good


----------

